# Orchestral Songs for Basso Profundo?



## XtremOpera (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm a Basso Profundo singer entering a competition which has as its main repertoire restriction, that the music must have been originally written for singer and orchestra. Obviously, I have a fairly wide range of operatic arias that I can call on, but I would like to offer a song if I could. Unfortunately, most of the repertoire I've come across has been more for Baritone or in Russian (which I'm not very confident with yet).

If anyone could suggest any orchestral songs for Bass, that would be very helpful.

X

======================
www.andyarmistead.com
www.facebook.com/Andy.Armistead.Bass


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

XtremOpera said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a Basso Profundo singer entering a competition which has as its main repertoire restriction, that the music must have been originally written for singer and orchestra. Obviously, I have a fairly wide range of operatic arias that I can call on, but I would like to offer a song if I could. Unfortunately, most of the repertoire I've come across has been more for Baritone or in Russian (which I'm not very confident with yet).
> 
> ...


Have a look at Loewe's Ballads,they are popular with basses.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

As for orchestral songs,I have the bass Kim Borg doing Mussorgsky's "Songs and Dances Of Death",very effective.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

_Beethoven_´s "_Mit Mädeln Sich Vertragen_" WoO 90 for bass and orchestra or piano is actually a quite catchy piece in the Italian style (not on you-t; around 4 minutes).

A good deal of _Sibelius_` often wonderful, broad songs exists in versions for voice and orchestra too. Hynninen has recorded a spectacular disc, for instance; some are in Finnish, some in Swedish or German:









(http://www.ondine.net/?lid=en&cid=2.2&oid=2901; the sound samples aren´t the most spectacular songs IMO).

Bass recordings at least of piano versions exist too, such as by Kim Borg: 



 , 



)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The gravedigger's song from Prokofiev's incidental music for Hamlet op. 77


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Sarastro's Aria from die zauberflote? 'O Isis und Osiris' I think its called.


----------



## XtremOpera (Oct 1, 2013)

moody said:


> As for orchestral songs,I have the bass Kim Borg doing Mussorgsky's "Songs and Dances Of Death",very effective.


Thanks for this and all the other help. In the end I just did a selection of operatic arias int he competition I originally mentioned, but I've since learned the Mussorgsky Songs and Dances of Death and just love singing them. I'll be singing them later in the year in a different competition.

Thanks again

X


----------

